# Feature 6-0-0, Main Event, and other similar Chelated Iron/Micronutrient products



## TheE (Feb 3, 2019)

When and how do you use these products if the fertilizer you are using monthly already contains a source of Iron? I would like to have the benefits of the Micros and a dark green yard, but I don't my yard to turn black.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

TheE said:


> When and how do you use these products if the fertilizer you are using monthly already contains a source of Iron? I would like to have the benefits of the Micros and a dark green yard, but I don't my yard to turn black.


If I'm spraying feature/main event, which I am, I would not put any fertilizer down with iron already in it. Who knows though you may can get away with doing both I'm just not going to chance that


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

I use Micrel Total every two weeks at 3.5 oz/M. It's expensive but it works and the color is fantastic. Real professional product.

Ferromec AC is another good liquid product that is more budget-friendly. It's $30 a jug at my local Southern States.

I agree about not using granulars with iron/micros, it's probably a waste. These are likely to get bound up in the soil anyway, and might not make it to the tissues. Spraying micronutrients is the way to go, you can be sure it's getting in the plant and it happens much quicker. If you want to continue using your granular, just use the low rate of whatever liquid micronutrient product you decide to go with.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Our high pH limits the grass's ability to absorb iron through the soil. Applying iron through foliar application lets it absorb better so it can darken up.

I just ordered some bags of Main Event to give it a try. I could sell you one for $20. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You will NOT turn your lawn black by spraying Iron and having Iron in your fertilizer. There is such a small percentage of iron in that fertilizer that it won't hurt anything. It's just there to help enhance some greening up of the lawn.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

Can Main Event be applied with a hose end sprayer or do you need a backpack sprayer?


----------



## TheE (Feb 3, 2019)

Thank you everyone! I believe with this new info I will apply my Main Event right around the middle of the month - fertilizer goes down the first of the month for me.


----------



## TheE (Feb 3, 2019)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> Our high pH limits the grass's ability to absorb iron through the soil. Applying iron through foliar application lets it absorb better so it can darken up.
> 
> I just ordered some bags of Main Event to give it a try. I could sell you one for $20. PM me if you're interested.


Thanks for the offer but I already have some 👍


----------

